# Book Recommendations



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

About 700 pages of detailed discussion of Genesis chapters 1-11 with historical, theological, and scientific commentary
https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Account-theological-historical-scientific/dp/1921643919/

Excellent discussion of the major world views with a definite focus on theism as the only one that really works.
https://www.amazon.com/Universe-Next-Door-James-Sire/dp/0830812202/

Another excellent book on world view showing how only the Biblical world view is logical.
https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Proof-Creation-Jason-Lisle/dp/0890515689/

Shows how all the geology of our earth fits the model of a worldwide cataclysmic flood of Noah's day (about 3500 years ago).
https://www.amazon.com/How-Noahs-Flood-Shaped-Earth/dp/1942773455/

Discusses intensive analysis that shows the underlying pattern in the original language manuscripts of the Bible and how they point to a single author for the 66 books of the Bible, and how the texts underlying the King James Bible are a better fit than those of modern translations. Extra-Biblical writings do not fit the pattern.
https://www.amazon.com/Biblical-Patterns-Affirming-Authorship-Revelation/dp/0615563759/

Good overview of science and the Bible.
https://www.amazon.com/Creation-Answers-Book-David-Catchpoole/dp/094990662X/

Detailed analysis of major failings of the "theory" of evolution.
https://www.amazon.com/Evolutions-Achilles-Heels-Ph-D-Scientists/dp/192164382X/

More firepower against evolution.
https://www.amazon.com/Refuting-Evolution-Jonathan-Sarfati/dp/0949906735/

Shows how the many documented alien encounters all point to the activity of demons (fallen Angels deceiving gullible people).
https://www.amazon.com/Alien-Intrusion-Updated-Expanded-Bates/dp/0890514356/


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

About 10 years ago I read all except the first two of the Bonhoeffer works. (I see that Vol. 2 is now 'Act and Being' and it is very good so I'm not sure how they re-arranged the numbering system. )Bonhoeffer has become very known now but I first read "The Cost of Discipleship" when I was in college and it was just mind blowing (in a good way).

When the Bonhoeffer Works (series) came out I decided to invest in the time to read them. I had my favorites, of course, but the ones that are the ones stand out are 'Discipleship' (the original German name for 'The Cost of Discipleship'), 'Ethics, and 'Letters and Papers from Prison'. Of course they are all interesting.

I would avoid the first volume as it is a doctoral dissertation he wrote while in seminary. He lost me at about the second paragraph.

If you want to read _about_ Bonhoeffer I would not read all the mass produced books today. I would read, "Dietrich Bonhoeffer: A Biography" by Eberhard Bethge. The book 'Discipleship' is the only book that Bonhoeffer actually wrote to the church. The rest was material that was gathered by Bethge. It's a big investment in time and money though.


----------

